# Belarus 425 Release Bearing Removal



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,

At stated above I have a 1990 Belarus 425 bought new.went to use it other day and clutch wouldn't release.been adjusting it few times over the years when needed to and it was fine the last time I used it.anyway long story short I ended up splitting it apart.after i removed the pressure plate assy one of the little tabs that are inside the bell housing to align the pressure plates fell out(it had broken off) and i could see where it had been rubbing against something.so i knew what caused the clutch to jam.seeing as i already had it apart i ordered a complete new clutch assy with the 2 release bearings(2 stage clutch).i have the books for the tractor and it shows to use a tool to pull the release bearings(which i don't have) so my question is are they on there really really tight? I'm thinking of using a good drift to try and pop them off and what about installing new bearings,should i heat them or just tap them on with a drift.waiting for new parts to get here before i tear apart the linkage bell housing to make sure everything is the same.just wondering if i need to hunt down a puller that will work.also what about a alignment tool,theres no place even remotely close where i can borrow one.knowing Belarus i kinda think u can eyeball it maybe.i asked when i ordered the new clutch and they said that one was never made,mechanics made their own from cutoff shafts.

thanks.mike


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

well I got it all replaced.everything went pretty easy although someone who does clutches on tractors would do it in half the time that it took me.the release bearing I was able to press on/off using a big vise and various big sockets.the only real difficulty I had was mating it back up,the release forks kept catching on the input shafts.after a few tries I adjusted the rear forks all the way out which opened them up and the front forks all the way in.within 10 minutes it was back in place.made a homemade alignment tool from a broom handle that fit tight in the front clutch spline and lathed down the end so it fit into the pilot bearing,for the real clutch I used a big socket the fit the clutch plate that slid over the wooden shaft.musta got it close enough as it slid right in.hope this helps some othe backyard mechanic like myself who has to do this every 20 yrs or so.


----------



## Donsan48 (3 mo ago)

Blackbear said:


> Hi,
> 
> At stated above I have a 1990 Belarus 425 bought new.went to use it other day and clutch wouldn't release.been adjusting it few times over the years when needed to and it was fine the last time I used it.anyway long story short I ended up splitting it apart.after i removed the pressure plate assy one of the little tabs that are inside the bell housing to align the pressure plates fell out(it had broken off) and i could see where it had been rubbing against something.so i knew what caused the clutch to jam.seeing as i already had it apart i ordered a complete new clutch assy with the 2 release bearings(2 stage clutch).i have the books for the tractor and it shows to use a tool to pull the release bearings(which i don't have) so my question is are they on there really really tight? I'm thinking of using a good drift to try and pop them off and what about installing new bearings,should i heat them or just tap them on with a drift.waiting for new parts to get here before i tear apart the linkage bell housing to make sure everything is the same.just wondering if i need to hunt down a puller that will work.also what about a alignment tool,theres no place even remotely close where i can borrow one.knowing Belarus i kinda think u can eyeball it maybe.i asked when i ordered the new clutch and they said that one was never made,mechanics made their own from cutoff shafts.
> 
> thanks.mike


I used a wooden dowel rod. Whittled it down to size, hammer it into the pilot bearing easy. Don't break off. Then do the same with the clutch plate. Worked for me.


----------

